# Fluval smartapp stopped responding



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, did you get it to work? I am considering the Fluvial Plant Bluetooth Nano LED for a 10 gallon tank, but keep hearing of issues with the app.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I have initial issues connecting sometimes to a light where theres a lot of wifi and stuff going on, but other than initial connectivity no real issues with the app (besides the time in the schedule resets to 0:00/midnight on power outage) and I have uh 8 lights that use the fluval app, 4 nanos 1 48" 3.0 1 24" 3.0 and 2 30" aquasky


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I have five of the Fluval Planted Nano 3.0, and they have been great, especially with the new update. I believe they have a three-year warranty, so you should be able to get it taken care of.

I did see some posts saying some folks had to update from really close to the light, but I didn't do anything special when I updated, just same room.


----------



## Gill_Bates (Aug 22, 2019)

This is why I chose the Finnex HCL over the Fluval... I hate phone apps.. LOL


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, thanks for responding! Yeah, would love to avoid an app, but my tank is a nano cube and other good plant lights are too big. I got a Kessil A80 Sun which is nice, but HATE HATE HATE the controller and it does not upgrade firmware for a MAC. So I am having 'issues' finding something I like that has ramp up, ramp down, dimming, etc. UGH!


----------



## greenthings (Aug 29, 2019)

I have had no issues so far. The light is very impressive for it's small size.


----------

